# tortillia press



## bunbun (Jul 27, 2004)

i have ben wanting to make my own tortillia press . I have a lot of people in my family and thought a press would be handy but have no idea as to where to get one. i have only seen them at don poblos resturant. i need another gadget in my kitchen likei need another hole in my head but i just can't help myself. please help


----------



## ani (Jun 11, 2004)

i bought my husband a tortilla press for christmas. i can't remember the site i bought it from but if you go to a search engine (ie:google.com) and type in tortilla press or tortilla maker, you will have a good start. there are electric ones which i read bad reviews about and then there are the old fashioned manual ones. they are less than $20. check ebay, too. we had to wrap plastic wrap around ours and secure it with duct tape (that was my hubbies idea to keep the tortillas from sticking. i don't think you're supposed to put the press on the stove. you'll need a cast iron tortilla pan to heat them up on on. make sure you buy some maseca to make corn or "maize" tortillas - they are particularly yummy fresh off the pan. 

happy hunting!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

If you have a latin grocer around, they usually have them inexpensively. That's where I got mine.

Phil


----------



## geebs (Jul 18, 2004)

I bought mine online. I just did a search and picked one that looked good. I think I paid about $10 for mine. I used it twice and now it takes up room in my kitchen. This is one gadget I wish I did not get. If you think you will use it though, it will be invaluable.


----------

